# Grapevine Shawl - FREE Knitting Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This shawl is so pretty in the grape color that I am inspired to begin yet another project. and like the designer, Laura Lauragais, I also have many projects going at the same time - like proverbial oars in the water, eh? The knitting pattern is free. The yarn ( Madelinetosh) is especially nice with the many colors within the yarn.

Since I am more of a hat and sweater knitter (as opposed to shawls), I think this patterning would love lovely in a long sweater jacket of some design, or a long-sleeve, v-neck top.

http://chguise.com/2014/05/21/madelinetosh/


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Like you I am not much into shawls, but this pattern is so lovely it should enhance anything else you might make with it, Especially a scarf I would think.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gorgeous stitch, thanks for the link!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern is so pretty that I'd hate to hide it, which wouldn't happen on a sweater. A shawl or scarf, on the other hand, gets wrapped, knotted, tucked inside a coat and is virtually hidden or somehow obscured. Another interesting thing to do with the pattern is turn it into a dresser or table runner, or a hat.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

A gorgeous pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

The shawl is gorgeous. Love the stitch pattern and color. I think this one is going on my needles!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty .....thank you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a beautiful pattern you can make it into lots of different things,not just a shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you ooodles!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous &#128515;


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the pattern so downloaded it. I agree about scrunching it up around the neck but what about a large shawl or wrap where the pattern was stretched out. Thanks for sharing this project with so many possibilities.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Pretty. Thanks for the link!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you! Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I think adding a seed stitch border would be nice and it would also help to keep it from curling. What do other KPers think?

I would like to make this as a scarf.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I love this pattern also, but would like it wider.....am assuming that is possible?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I didn't find a pattern for a shawl, just a wrap which looked like a long scarf to me. Am I missing something??


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the colors of that yarn, and love the stitch! Thanks!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

that is very nice! And thanks for the review of the yarn.
Debi


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you, very pretty....


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice pattern and I downloaded it.
Thank you!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for the link! This is a lovely stitch.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing this gorgeous shawl-simply love it. Think that I have the right yarn to substitiute for this in my stash. My to knit list keeps on growing and growing...:thumbup:


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Downloaded the pattern. To make it wider, just add more pattern repeats. This is just what I've been looking for. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. What a great pattern.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link. It is a very pretty shawl.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing - can see the pattern being used in various ways - I will have to get my 'thinking cap' on!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, really like the design.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

So pretty - Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, the yarn is $25/skein and I could never justify such an expense. But there are so many quality yarns available that a substitution is inevitable.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thank you for sharing ! would that be a nice cowl if i sewed the ends or would i knit it longways instead ? like c/o 4 x's as much stitches? my friend is warm in the winter so i would like to make her a lacey cowl .thx in advance for any ideas ...


----------



## AlbertaVi (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I will try this for a prayer shawl


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Love the pattern so downloaded it. I agree about scrunching it up around the neck but what about a large shawl or wrap where the pattern was stretched out. Thanks for sharing this project with so many possibilities.


hi -is there a written pattern for this tut. ? i just copied what was on the screen but i sometimes cant read my own writing , lol?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

hello thx for the pattern - new knitter- row 1 when i get to the grapev. pat. i go up to the other row 1 and do i still knit 2 -and k4 -at the end ? then back to row 1 at end again ? so confusing to me ?p1 k2tog, yo,k2???--- THX IN ADVANCE?


----------

